# 1989 nissan sentra fuel pump



## BLAZE7153 (Mar 1, 2010)

hi, the fuel pump recently went out on my 1989 nissan sentra 3-door. i was wondering where the fuel pump is located. the engine is carborated but i cant seem to find the fuel pump. all help is gratefully accepted. :newbie:


----------



## dreamteam (Jul 29, 2005)

If it's the same as mine, it's in the fuel tank. You will need to take out the back seat.
Fuel pump should be on the top side of the tank. Be careful,sparks and other ignition sources can be deadly!


----------



## BLAZE7153 (Mar 1, 2010)

ah thank you. and as for sparks and stuff like that no problem. my car dosent have a battery. and didnt you want to see pics of my car. i think you told me that in an earlier post. and due to the location of the fuel pump its electrical than?


----------



## TOOQIKK (Jul 11, 2009)

yes its electrical. and still waiting on pictures.......lol


----------



## BLAZE7153 (Mar 1, 2010)

umm yea wow i have noo idea how to upload pictures to this thing. help:newbie:


----------



## BLAZE7153 (Mar 1, 2010)

ok nvm i understand. i dont have a pro account or whatever it is so heres a link to my albums on photobucket. Photo0459.jpg picture by Blaze7153 - Photobucket


----------



## TOOQIKK (Jul 11, 2009)

can you say dirty money shot! lol

dont need a pro account to post pics
just goto your album and the last box under the pictures copy and paste the code and then hit submit reply and you my friend have posted a pic on the forum!


----------



## fairlanephantom (Feb 3, 2010)

Looks nice for the year, but damn do you need to do some cleaning.


----------



## BLAZE7153 (Mar 1, 2010)

yea i know i need to clean up a bit. you should see the interior. yea i found the fuel pump. damn back seats are hard as shit to get out. just the upright parts are though. im gonna try to find a fuel pump at a junk yard. i also need a couple of other parts too. starter, passenger side mirror, windshield, and a new driver seat.


----------



## fairlanephantom (Feb 3, 2010)

Harder than a regular Sentra? should just be two bolts on the bottom and the back completely lifts out, hatchback may be different though. 

My parts Sentra looks damn terrible. Someone started the head gasket and just gave up, so the cylinder head was in the car, and the intake and exhaust were robbed from it. Good for a good amount of parts, like transmission and small bits mine needed. Not sure when I'll get around to finding if the block is still good. 

It looked terrible when I got it. the back window was smashed in so there was a few inches of water on the floor. So interior completely wrecked from water damage. I got the dash out of it the year prior. Entire body has terrible oxidation and surface rust like it was never washed. The owner said he'd clean it out before he sold it to me, it was full of his shit. He didn't bother, even left pounds of sand and a scuba license in the trunk. With all the water collecting in it, the bugs were god awful. $200 for the entire car, so I'll deal with it. 

At least the one I drive has been in the family since '94.


----------



## BLAZE7153 (Mar 1, 2010)

thanks for the help. i finally got the fuel pump out today. now i need to go to the junk yard and get one that works.


----------



## TOOQIKK (Jul 11, 2009)

better off buying a new one that way you know it will work! cheap insurance! jmtc....


----------

